# Free Kaspersky antivirus 2010 6 months licence key



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Feb 24, 2010)

Friends and Mods , I don't think that this is spam or a illegal to post any promo going on and we took a advantage to that ... so i am going to post this thread , I don't have any intension to to spam here ..


If any of the member want to get a free KAV 6 months licence ... then see this 


You have to send a email  to coverdiscs@computershopper.co.uk with Subject "*DPCSKAV2010*"

Type the below following text and send the mail
Hi , 
Kaspersky Antivirus 2010 6 months code requested (pl 163, , 04-2010)

Thanks
  and send mail

*Source Site*
*softgeeek.blogspot.com/2010/02/get-free-kaspersky-antivirus-2010-valid.html


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 24, 2010)

have u tried this?
have u or anyone got license?

Very much spam like content...


----------



## TheHumanBot (Feb 24, 2010)

have you rec. any ?
screenshot please ?


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Feb 24, 2010)

They claims mail will be sent within 4 hours and it 2 hours past when i send them mail . I got the F -secure 2010 key from the source site*www.f-secure-estore.de/url.php?cnt=chip08  i will update the source site soon and also inform you when i will receive the key  .

*F-Secure mail *

" Remscheid, 24.02.2010
Hello and good day.

We have received your request for the F-Secure & chip promotion.
If you have questions - and do so at all: We are here to serve you,
also talk on the phone at 02191-991199.
Do not take our word for it!
Your License Key:
*EZUJ-L240-JB17-xxxx-xxxx
(Valid until 15.05.2010)*

Download F-Secure Internet Security 2009: *download.f-secure.com/estore/fs2009.exe


Got questions? Gladly!
Tell a friend: f-secure@edv-buchversand.de | Tel 02191-991199
Online Support: *support.f-secure.de

Your F-Secure Store
in-house IT BUCHVERSAND Delf Michel
*www.edv-buchversand.de


Contacts: computer BUCHVERSAND Delf Michel e.K.
In the rabbit hunt 4 - D-42897 Remscheid
Managing Owner: Delf Michel
HRA 18,252 - Amtsgericht Wuppertal
USt.-ID.-Nr. DE 120776264 - Tax number 126/5114/0530


----------



## Graham (Feb 24, 2010)

vishalgmistry said:


> have you rec. any ?
> screenshot please ?


 
This free offer is only available to those who have purchased a copy of Computer Shopper magazine in the UK. Due to this free offer being leaked on the internet the request code DPCSKAV2010 is no longer valid. 

The promotion has now ended. 

C.S.


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Feb 24, 2010)

Graham said:


> This free offer is only available to those who have purchased a copy of Computer Shopper magazine in the UK. Due to this free offer being leaked on the internet the request code DPCSKAV2010 is no longer valid.
> 
> The promotion has now ended.
> 
> C.S.


then no one will recive the key ...sorrry guys..but the f-secure promo is still valid and i got the key just 1 hour back. you can try F-secure internet security.


----------



## Graham (Feb 25, 2010)

*Details of the free 6-month kaspersky offer have been reproduced on this website without the express permission of Dennis Publishing ltd (UK). *

*Because of this, the offer is now closed. *

*The code: DPCSKAV2010 is no longer valid*

*G.S (Computer Shopper magazine)*


----------

